# Laterite in aquarium



## ne0matr1x (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone tried using laterite as substrate before? How is the outcome? Does the water turn cloudy? Do you need to cover the top with another substrate or sand? How well does the plants grow?Do let me know as I'm considering this cheaper alternative.


----------



## themick (Jan 5, 2013)

I put down laterite just as they did in the Tropica videos, covered it with black sand and I love it. Water turned a little cloudy but cleared up in a day maybe two. Been over a year very happy with the growth and color of plants. I do dose as well via EI and for heavy feeding i.e. swords I will use root tabs at the base of certain plants. Hope this helps


----------



## ne0matr1x (Apr 19, 2014)

themick said:


> I put down laterite just as they did in the Tropica videos, covered it with black sand and I love it. Water turned a little cloudy but cleared up in a day maybe two. Been over a year very happy with the growth and color of plants. I do dose as well via EI and for heavy feeding i.e. swords I will use root tabs at the base of certain plants. Hope this helps


Thanks themick! Appreciate it. Laterite is rich in iron, so do you still need the root tabs? What kind of root tabs are they?


----------



## themick (Jan 5, 2013)

The root tabs are dyi. I use the ferts from aquarium fertilizer and get the Macro / Micro Nutrient mix. I use this for both daily dosing into the water column and for the root tabs as well. I use empty time release capsules from CVS / Rite aid. I add laterite to the empty capsule and fill in the spaces with the Macro / Micro mix and bury in the substrate near the roots of the plant. The time release capsules disintegrate within days. Hope this helps


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never used it as a substrate on its own, but I have worked with the raw powdery laterite.

It's fine once it settles down, but it kicks up easily when it's submerged, and it's very dusty and kicks up into the air easily when handled dry.

I use it as a bottom layer topped with soil, and topped with a substrate cap.

I would go nuts having it as the only substrate in the tank though. Just not fun to work with. Not impossible... But not fun.


----------

